# ... sulla lavatrice



## xfactor (11 Dicembre 2010)

30 gradi capi colorati e senza prelavaggio.

detersivo discaund, e idem ammorbidente.

in che cosa ho sbagliato?

perchè i maglioni si sono accorciati?( sull'etichetta diceva 30 gradi ed un secchio , poi cera un ferro da stiro  poi una x sopra):sonar:


----------



## Eliade (11 Dicembre 2010)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (11 Dicembre 2010)

Traduzione    please!!!!!

Non conosco l'inglese e poco anche l'italiano!


----------



## Anna A (11 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> 30 gradi capi colorati e senza prelavaggio.
> 
> detersivo discaund, e idem ammorbidente.
> 
> ...


discaund?
non conosco questa marca. perché non hai usato perlana?:santarellina:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> 30 gradi capi colorati e senza prelavaggio.
> 
> detersivo discaund, e idem ammorbidente.
> 
> ...



ma nel secchio c'era una manina che entrava?     

di che fibre sono composti i maglioni?    

hai usato un detersivo liquido o in polvere?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> discaund?
> non conosco questa marca. perché non hai usato perlana?:santarellina:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

però per i maglioncini non c'è niente di meglio dell'Aquilaun della Stan Home.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> però per i maglioncini non c'è niente di meglio dell'Aquilaun della Stan Home.


Ma non si lavano a mano con binbunban se non te vien cambia man?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Dicembre 2010)

i capi di lana vanno lavato a mano, oppure in lavatrice con la marcia lenta, normalmente presente. inoltre conviene usare il sapone liquido in quantità minori quanto indicato e alla fine lavaggio aggiungere un ammorbidente. infine, non vanno centrifugati, né asciugati in fretta.

insomma, comprarsi un nuovo maglione è più semplice :mrgreen:

l'etichetta diceva: oppure chiedi tua mamma che sa come fare


----------



## fatata56 (12 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> 30 gradi capi colorati e senza prelavaggio.
> 
> detersivo discaund, e idem ammorbidente.
> 
> ...


 A volte, non bisogna badare all'etichetta...i maglioni non vanno lavati in lavatrice ma a mano, oppure é abbastanza una "rinfrescatina" veloce quindi un programmino da 15 o 30 min. al massimo, molto delicato e poco detersivo!
Leggendo il titolo mi ero immaginata un chissachè di erotico...sulla lavatrice...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> A volte, non bisogna badare all'etichetta...i maglioni non vanno lavati in lavatrice ma a mano, oppure é abbastanza una "rinfrescatina" veloce quindi un programmino da 15 o 30 min. al massimo, molto delicato e poco detersivo!
> Leggendo il titolo mi ero immaginata un chissachè di erotico...sulla lavatrice...


I maglioncini, da dieci anni a 'sta parte io li lavo sempre in lavatrice e la mia Miele Novotronic non mi ha mai tradito. Lavaggio apposito per la lana, 30° o 40°, con una centrifuga a 1000 giri, altro che lenta.

Niente ammorbidente, poco detersivo liquido.

Quando li lavavo a mano, pur con tutte le accortezze, si infeltrivano dopo una stagione o due


----------



## xfactor (12 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma nel secchio c'era una manina che entrava?
> 
> di che fibre sono composti i maglioni?
> 
> hai usato un detersivo liquido o in polvere?





Merda! 

cacchio ne sò di che fibre sono i maglioni|

il detersivo era liquido!


----------



## xfactor (12 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> però per i maglioncini non c'è niente di meglio dell'Aquilaun della Stan Home.




sti cacchi , acqua Gio by Giorgio Armani! ?


----------



## xfactor (12 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> i capi di lana vanno lavato a mano, oppure in lavatrice con la marcia lenta, normalmente presente. inoltre conviene usare il sapone liquido in quantità minori quanto indicato e alla fine lavaggio aggiungere un ammorbidente. infine, non vanno centrifugati, né asciugati in fretta.
> 
> insomma, comprarsi un nuovo maglione è più semplice :mrgreen:
> 
> l'etichetta diceva: oppure chiedi tua mamma che sa come fare



vado in lavanderia!


----------



## xfactor (12 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> A volte, non bisogna badare all'etichetta...i maglioni non vanno lavati in lavatrice ma a mano, oppure é abbastanza una "rinfrescatina" veloce quindi un programmino da 15 o 30 min. al massimo, molto delicato e poco detersivo!
> Leggendo il titolo mi ero immaginata un chissachè di erotico...sulla lavatrice...





mai fatto sulla lavatrice


----------



## xfactor (12 Dicembre 2010)

Credo di aver bisogno una donna!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> I maglioncini, da dieci anni a 'sta parte io li lavo sempre in lavatrice e la mia Miele Novotronic non mi ha mai tradito. Lavaggio apposito per la lana, 30° o 40°, con una centrifuga a 1000 giri, altro che lenta.
> 
> Niente ammorbidente, poco detersivo liquido.
> 
> Quando li lavavo a mano, pur con tutte le accortezze, si infeltrivano dopo una stagione o due


Colpa delle tue mani no?
Mani di traditrice...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> Credo di aver bisogno una donna!


NO...hai bisogno di una colf no?
Cosa credi che farei da separato?
Step one
Colf...

Quanti uomini fanno gli sboroni e dicono ah io mi arrangio in tutto...sesesesesese...e poi si riducono come i barboni?

Per esempio mia moglie è felice perchè pensa che finalmente ho imparato ad andare a comperarmi i vestiti da solo...non sa invece che ho sollevato lei da questo compito...per chiedere questo favore immenso alle amiche eh?

Ho scoperto che è divertente fare shopping con le amichette eh?

Specie quando incroci qualcuno del tuo paese e ti squadra...e sottovoce gli fai...tranquillo, tranquillo lei non è la mia nuova compagna...non tirare conclusioni affrettate...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fatata56 (12 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> mai fatto sulla lavatrice


Va beh...ormai sono sempre più silenziose e anche quando vanno in centrifuga non si muovono...la vecchia lavatrice si spostava come se avesse i piedi sotto...era molto più interessante ahahahah!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Va beh...ormai sono sempre più silenziose e anche quando vanno in centrifuga non si muovono...la vecchia lavatrice si spostava come se avesse i piedi sotto...era molto più interessante ahahahah!!!!


Vero Wovl...wovl...e te non sai con quelle industriali che numeri..wovl...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero Wovl...wovl...e te non sai con quelle industriali che numeri..wovl...:up::up::up::up:



confermo


----------



## fatata56 (12 Dicembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> confermo


 Lavoravi in un lavasecco o eri col Conte?:carneval:
E' tutta invidia la mia ahahahahah!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Dicembre 2010)

... scambiasi vecchio mulo di lavatrice arrugginita contro una nuova ... hips! :rotfl:


----------



## fatata56 (12 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... scambiasi vecchio mulo di lavatrice arrugginita contro una nuova ... hips! :rotfl:


 LA VOGLIO!!!!!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Daniele (12 Dicembre 2010)

Indesit moon totalmente automatica, prima con la Castor non facevo problemi, ma con questa è uan pacchia, metto dentro i maglioni, pigio il tasto apposito (un programma per i maglioni apposito). Quando dico ultra automatica intendo dire che ha 6 testi in croce...na manna dal cielo al posto di quei 10000 programmi capeggiati da sigle assurde 
Comunque la mia vecchia Castor rimane nei miei ricordi...l'unica Castor Jet-system grigia metallizzata in Italia :singleeye:


----------



## xfactor (12 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Va beh...ormai sono sempre più silenziose e anche quando vanno in centrifuga non si muovono...la vecchia lavatrice si spostava come se avesse i piedi sotto...era molto più interessante ahahahah!!!!




Però l'ho fatto in macchina!!!!!!!


----------



## fatata56 (12 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> Però l'ho fatto in macchina!!!!!!!


 Sai che originalità:rotfl::rotfl::rotflcchio al freno a mano :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:io ho smesso una quindicina d'anni fà... la comodità é impagabile.


----------



## Daniele (12 Dicembre 2010)

Ho battezzato la mia fiat 500 e la mia alfetta GTV...di questa ultima mi ricorderò sempre il freno a mano .
La più comoda? Operl corsa rigorosamente 3 porte. La più scomoda...bhe la Fiat 500 era un poco ostica.


----------



## xfactor (13 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Sai che originalità:rotfl::rotfl::rotflcchio al freno a mano :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:io ho smesso una quindicina d'anni fà... la comodità é impagabile.



 la macchina era in movimento!!!!!:culo:


----------



## Sabina (13 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> 30 gradi capi colorati e senza prelavaggio.
> 
> detersivo discaund, e idem ammorbidente.
> 
> ...


Io lavo tutto in lavatrice. I capi di lana con programma per lana ma metto acqua solo fredda. O forse era una lana di scarsa qualità?


----------



## xfactor (13 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io lavo tutto in lavatrice. I capi di lana con programma per lana ma metto acqua solo fredda. O forse era una lana di scarsa qualità?



Non sò se la lana era di scarsa qualità  spetta che guardo!:sonar:


----------



## xfactor (13 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> Non sò se la lana era di scarsa qualità  spetta che guardo!:sonar:



Stripp. in ufficio:sonar: dice 100% lana merinos !:singleeye:


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Dicembre 2010)

Qui si disserta di quel che si puote
grazie all'ausilio di tecnologia,
di lavatrice che gli amanti scuote

centrifugando varia biancheria,
bianchi indumenti, oppure colorati
che roteando insieme portin via

umiditate tutta, e sollazzati
gli amanti in sbattimento di mutande,
di altra umiditate fan bagnati


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO...hai bisogno di una colf no?
> Cosa credi che farei da separato?
> Step one
> Colf...


Ma mi spiegate una buona volta come mai? Gestire una casa da soli non è così difficile eh... Mai capita questa cosa, mai (meno male che non ho figli maschi che non so come li avrei educati :carneval.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ma mi spiegate una buona volta come mai? Gestire una casa da soli non è così difficile eh... Mai capita questa cosa, mai (meno male che non ho figli maschi che non so come li avrei educati :carneval.


Allora ascolta...quando eravamo in collegio ci facevamo tutto, tranne le pulizie dei bagni, e il lavaggio della biancheria...poi impari ad arrangiarti e cucinare...ma capisci che tenere bene una casa da soli è dura...o no?
Senti tante donne dire, che senza uomo, fanno meglio...


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora ascolta...quando eravamo in collegio ci facevamo tutto, tranne le pulizie dei bagni, e il lavaggio della biancheria...poi impari ad arrangiarti e cucinare...ma capisci che tenere bene una casa da soli è dura...o no?
> *Senti tante donne dire, che senza uomo, fanno meglio*...


Assolutamente d'accordo :mexican:, anche perchè altrimenti hai sempre quella fastidiosa vocina dentro di te che ti dice ... se non lo fai lui se ne andrà, se non lo fai non ti amerà, se non lo fai e che cavolo sei o non sei una donna... E stai sicuro che anche l'uomo che se la cava da solo una volta che convive delega volentieri. O porta la biancheria dalla mamma .


----------



## fatata56 (13 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> la macchina era in movimento!!!!!:culo:


 
E che sei mago???????????


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo :mexican:, anche perchè altrimenti hai sempre quella fastidiosa vocina dentro di te che ti dice ... se non lo fai lui se ne andrà, se non lo fai non ti amerà, se non lo fai e che cavolo sei o non sei una donna... E stai sicuro che anche l'uomo che se la cava da solo una volta che convive delega volentieri. O porta la biancheria dalla mamma .


????
Posso dirti una cosa?
Dato che mia moglie è quasi nata lo stesso giorno tuo?
Pensa che appena sposati, per comodità di entrambe io preparavo sempre il pranzo, e mi piaceva farlo eh?
Lei tirava il muso, non voleva.
La prendeva come se lei non fosse una brava moglie.

Io avevo imparato a cucinare...per i cassi miei eh?

Cioè tu dici che se un uomo vi lascia, avete una vocina che vi dice...Ecco è colpa mia?

Piuttosto se lei mi lascia per un altro, io non mi sento in colpa, ma mi dico: Ecco ha trovato uno meglio di me.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Dicembre 2010)

Mia madre mi ha cresciuto a calcioni in culo, ed ho sempre dato una mano in casa, anche perchè la casa era grandissima e mia madre lavorava tutto il giorno in ufficio, quindi cara grazia dare una mano.
Mai avuto problemi con pavimenti, mobili, vetri, stoviglie, bagni, camere da letto. Anzi, sono particolarmente meticoloso e grattaculo. Qualche problema in più per il bucato, ma mi arrangio, mentre in cucina sono negato anche perchè non me ne frega molto. Se mi impegno però me la cavo pure li, quantomeno faccio pochi danni (e a volte qualcosa di buonino). La spesa l'ho praticamente sempre fatta io.

'Nzomma, sono uno da sposare


----------



## xfactor (14 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> E che sei mago???????????




Noooooooooo, ero magro!:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mia madre mi ha cresciuto a calcioni in culo, ed ho sempre dato una mano in casa, anche perchè la casa era grandissima e mia madre lavorava tutto il giorno in ufficio, quindi cara grazia dare una mano.
> Mai avuto problemi con pavimenti, mobili, vetri, stoviglie, bagni, camere da letto. Anzi, sono particolarmente meticoloso e grattaculo. Qualche problema in più per il bucato, ma mi arrangio, mentre in cucina sono negato anche perchè non me ne frega molto. Se mi impegno però me la cavo pure li, quantomeno faccio pochi danni (e a volte qualcosa di buonino). La spesa l'ho praticamente sempre fatta io.
> 
> 'Nzomma, sono uno da sposare


Che brutta infanzia, cribbio...:mrgreen:

Io invece sono cresciuto in terronia, servito e riverito come masculo, pero' quando venni su a 24 anni al nodd e vivendo
da solo, mi facevo tutto io e non mi pesava neanche...

smisi pero' quando mi stava per arrivare il ciclo...eccheminkia...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Che brutta infanzia, cribbio...:mrgreen:
> 
> Io invece sono cresciuto in terronia, servito e riverito come masculo, pero' quando venni su a 24 anni al nodd e vivendo
> da solo, mi facevo tutto io e non mi pesava neanche...
> ...


Come fu l'impatto con le nordiche?
Guarda che se tu dici alla nordica:
Io sono un UOMO e un UOMO è una cosa seria...
Lei ehm, ti ride in faccia eh?
Senti mia figlia:
" I maschi si intendono solo di calcio, per i resto non sanno neanche farsi un paio di trecce":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Che brutta infanzia, cribbio...:mrgreen:
> 
> Io invece sono cresciuto in terronia, servito e riverito come masculo, pero' quando venni su a 24 anni al nodd e vivendo
> da solo, mi facevo tutto io e non mi pesava neanche...
> ...


 
Quindi da quando hai il ciclo non fai più i mestieri di casa. Capito :up::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come fu l'impatto con le nordiche?
> *Guarda che se tu dici alla nordica:
> Io sono un UOMO e un UOMO è una cosa seria...
> Lei ehm, ti ride in faccia eh?*
> ...


Infatti non l'ho mai detto essendo sostanzialmente "collaborativo" in casa anche se limitatamente allo svuotare/caricare la lavastoviglie e dare na' ripassatina al piano cucina la sera...se poj voglio esagera', stendo e ritiro er bucato ...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

su certe robe non transigo...fare i divani, la polvere etcetc...pero' per tutto il resto ghe pensi mi' (idraulico, muratore, elettricista, falegname, programmatore de decoder e tivvu, montatore de mobili Ikea con istruzioni solo in svedese arcaico, etcetc)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quindi da quando hai il ciclo non fai più i mestieri di casa. Capito :up::rotfl:


No, da quando li ho "rischiati"...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Infatti non l'ho mai detto essendo sostanzialmente "collaborativo" in casa anche se limitatamente allo svuotare/caricare la lavastoviglie e dare na' ripassatina al piano cucina la sera...se poj voglio esagera', stendo e ritiro er bucato ...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> su certe robe non transigo...fare i divani, la polvere etcetc...pero' per tutto il resto ghe pensi mi' (idraulico, muratore, elettricista, falegname, programmatore de decoder e tivvu, montatore de mobili Ikea con istruzioni solo in svedese arcaico, etcetc)
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Beh che dirti e le automobili?
Guarda che nel primo anno di matrimonio pagai due volte il bollo della moglie...lei non sapava che c'è la tassa di circolazione da pagare...
Una volta mi incazzai e dissi ok...amministrati: questo è il tuo stipendio e arrangiati...in dieci giorni aveva scialacquato tutto. Si ruppe l'auto e lei mi fece...con cosa la pago?
AH cara, sai cosa si fa in questi casi?
Si va lavorare a piedi fino al prossimo stipendio, poi porti l'auto dal meccanico....

Ma la moglie fa morire quando mi fa...
" Vero che hai voglia di passarmi l'aspirapolvere?":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E io...
" Vero che hai voglia di farmi un pompelmo?"
E lei..." Uhm..." 
E io: " Eh sai neanch'io sono tanto bravo con l'aspirapolvere!"
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2010)




----------



## MK (14 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ????
> Posso dirti una cosa?
> Dato che mia moglie è quasi nata lo stesso giorno tuo?
> Pensa che appena sposati, per comodità di entrambe io preparavo sempre il pranzo, e mi piaceva farlo eh?
> ...


No Conte, non è colpa vostra (non sempre almeno ), siamo noi donne che viviamo secoli di condizionamenti. Difficile liberarsene. Questa cosa del "ha trovato uno meglio di me" è molto femminile, dovresti forse riflettere e capire meglio da dove viene. Perchè non viene da lei, ma dal profondo di te stesso. Anche perchè qualcuno meglio di noi esisterà sempre, ma non sarà mai come noi.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> No Conte, non è colpa vostra (non sempre almeno ), siamo noi donne che viviamo secoli di condizionamenti. Difficile liberarsene. Questa cosa del "ha trovato uno meglio di me" è molto femminile, dovresti forse riflettere e capire meglio da dove viene. Perchè non viene da lei, ma dal profondo di te stesso. Anche perchè qualcuno meglio di noi esisterà sempre, ma non sarà mai come noi.


Sarà il mio lato femminile a parlare no?
Sui condizionamenti concordo.


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sarà il mio lato femminile a parlare no?
> Sui condizionamenti concordo.


E allora visto che a parole tutti voi uomini concordate e dateci una mano no :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> E allora visto che a parole tutti voi uomini concordate e dateci una mano no :carneval:


Ma non sai con chi stai parlando eh?
Guarda eh che non basta una vita ad un uomo, per togliere seghementali dalla testa di una donna...sono più numerose dei capelli che hanno in testa.
QUando ne togli una, devi essere velocissimo a farla sparire, perchè se ti giri un attimo e riposi, e tutto sudato gliela mostri lei ti dice: " Chi è stato dirti di togliermi questa cosa dalla testa? Ti ho forse chiesto questo?" E incredibile, se la rimette in testa!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Poi si spaventano eh? 
Sei qui per togliermi seghe mentali?
Ah ma allora vuoi manipolarmi...conte mi spaventi...XD..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non sai con chi stai parlando eh?
> Guarda eh che non basta una vita ad un uomo, per togliere seghementali dalla testa di una donna...sono più numerose dei capelli che hanno in testa.
> QUando ne togli una, devi essere velocissimo a farla sparire, perchè se ti giri un attimo e riposi, e tutto sudato gliela mostri lei ti dice: " Chi è stato dirti di togliermi questa cosa dalla testa? Ti ho forse chiesto questo?" E incredibile, se la rimette in testa!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Parlavo dei doveri domestici, non di altro


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Parlavo dei doveri domestici, non di altro


Ehm...i lavori domestici...questi sconosciuti...
Appunto è che noi maschi abbiamo le seghe mentali, che ci impediscono di passare l'aspirapolvere...saremmo effeminati, oppure succubi della moglie, e come sai...un uomo è una cosa seria eh? Quante volte al supermercato dico agli altri, ehi taci che mi hai visto qui, eh? Sai com'è è per far contenta la dona...


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...i lavori domestici...questi sconosciuti...
> Appunto è che noi maschi abbiamo le seghe mentali, che ci impediscono di passare l'aspirapolvere...saremmo effeminati, oppure succubi della moglie, e come sai...un uomo è una cosa seria eh? Quante volte al supermercato dico agli altri, ehi taci che mi hai visto qui, eh? Sai com'è è per far contenta la dona...


Comprare l'aspirapolvere e passarlo TUTTI i giorni mica è la stessa cosa :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Comprare l'aspirapolvere e passarlo TUTTI i giorni mica è la stessa cosa :carneval:


Eh ma quando si rompe, appunto perchè la donna non lo sa mantenere bene, chi va brontolando da chi lo ripara?:carneval:


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma quando si rompe, appunto perchè la donna non lo sa mantenere bene, chi va brontolando da chi lo ripara?:carneval:


Trovami un uomo capace di riparare un aspirapolvere (e magari anche una lavatrice va) e lo sposo .


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Trovami un uomo capace di riparare un aspirapolvere (e magari anche una lavatrice va) e lo sposo .


No io l'aspirapolvere l'ho portato a riparare...ed è lì che ho conosciuto una commessa gentile..


----------



## dave.one (21 Dicembre 2010)

Ho bisogno che un'anima pia mi faccia un corso intensivo di lavaggio .

Col nuovo corso e nuova casa ho scoperto che:
1) dovrei tornare indietro di circa 30 anni per indossare di nuovo un maglione bellissimo...
2) dovrei conoscere un bravo tinteggiatore, ma non per pareti
3) spiegarmi qual è la dose giusta di detersivo da usare
4) dovrei ricevere un corso sull'ammorbidente: questo fantomatico aiutante il cui nome è tutto un programma....


E mi fermo qui, poiché dopo dovrei passare alla stiratura.:incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Trovami un uomo capace di riparare un aspirapolvere (e magari anche una lavatrice va) e lo sposo .


io so riparare l'aspirapolvere
per la lavatrice non mi avventuro
ma garantisco servizi variegati, dalla realizzazione di presepi animati a lavori di tappezzeria, progettazioni d'interni e piccole riparazioni idrauliche, elettriche e di falegnameria (naturalmente, come attività che niente hanno a che fare con il mio lavoro vero)
quindi lo sposo ideale ha caratteristiche meno selettive 

ma se dovessi trovarmene uno nuovo gli faccio firmare un contratto prematrimoniale in cui può chiedere la separazione senza rischiare il portafoglio, ma se mi tradisce paga una penale da ridurlo in miseria (e voglio garanzie fondiarie e una fideiussione):mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ho bisogno che un'anima pia mi faccia un corso intensivo di lavaggio .
> 
> Col nuovo corso e nuova casa ho scoperto che:
> 1) dovrei tornare indietro di circa 30 anni per indossare di nuovo un maglione bellissimo...
> ...


1. trova un medico che ti segua con una delle nuove diete iperproteiche a base di pasti sostitutivi
2. per i capelli? se sì, mi rifiuto di dar suggerimenti che non siano "perlamordiDioNOOOOO" :carneval:
3. sempre quella minima indicata sulla confezione, e anche un po' meno
4. l'ammorbidente evitalo (come il brillantante nella lavastoviglie): questi additivi fanno male e non aggiungono un granchè al risultato


----------



## Tubarao (21 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> 4) dovrei ricevere un corso sull'ammorbidente: questo fantomatico aiutante il cui nome è tutto un programma....


L'ammorbidente e il salvacolori for dummies.....servirebbe anche a me....:mrgreen:

Per me l'Omino Bianco è un gran fetente :incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> 1. trova un medico che ti segua con una delle nuove diete iperproteiche a base di pasti sostitutivi
> 2. per i capelli? se sì, mi rifiuto di dar suggerimenti che non siano "perlamordiDioNOOOOO" :carneval:
> 3. sempre quella minima indicata sulla confezione, e anche un po' meno
> 4. l'ammorbidente evitalo (come il brillantante nella lavastoviglie): questi additivi fanno male e non aggiungono un granchè al risultato


 
dopo una risposta così è impossibile trovare una risposta migliore

:up::up::up:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dave.one (21 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> 1. trova un medico che ti segua con una delle nuove diete iperproteiche a base di pasti sostitutivi
> 2. *per i capelli? se sì, mi rifiuto di dar suggerimenti che non siano "perlamordiDioNOOOOO" *:carneval:
> 3. sempre quella minima indicata sulla confezione, e anche un po' meno
> 4. l'ammorbidente evitalo (come il brillantante nella lavastoviglie): questi additivi fanno male e non aggiungono un granchè al risultato


A dir la verità, non ho ancora lavato i capelli in lavatrice a 60°. Non so che risultato dia, ma se il risultato è quello che si ottiene sui capi che lavo...

Purtroppo mi accorgo che certi indumenti cominciano a perdere colore.. da qui la necessità di ritinteggiatura! :mrgreen::mrgreen:
Però, a conti fatti, con quel che una lavatrice consuma tra acqua e elettricità, quasi quasi conviene comprare alcuni capi! 

Bon, so già che l'Outlet mi aspetta!


----------



## Amoremio (21 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> A dir la verità, non ho ancora lavato i capelli in lavatrice a 60°. Non so che risultato dia, ma se il risultato è quello che si ottiene sui capi che lavo...
> 
> Purtroppo mi accorgo che certi indumenti cominciano a perdere colore.. da qui la necessità di ritinteggiatura! :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Però, a conti fatti, con quel che una lavatrice consuma tra acqua e elettricità, quasi quasi conviene comprare alcuni capi!
> ...


 
in alcune colorazioni la tintura dà spesso pessimi risultati (il blu ha inquietanti sfumature )
per i capi scuri usa gli appositi detersivi per i neri
nel lavare i colorati imposta sempre il termostato a 30° 
attento ad usare la temperatura indicata dal simbolo del rubinetto: se i tubi dell'acqua corrono su lato soleggiato delle mura, d'estate ne esce acqua a temperatura troppo calda e ti frega

l'outlet è una soluzione che gradisco
grandi soddisfazioni, costi ragionevoli soprattutto se ci vai il primo giorno dei saldi (però organizzandoti in modo di essere lì all'apertura, se no è un delirio)


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'ammorbidente e il salvacolori for dummies.....servirebbe anche a me....:mrgreen:
> 
> Per me *l'Omino Bianco* è un gran fetente :incazzato:


Anche una mia amica dice di preferire l'Omone Nero........


----------



## MK (21 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> i
> ma se dovessi trovarmene uno nuovo gli faccio firmare un contratto prematrimoniale in cui può chiedere la separazione senza rischiare il portafoglio, *ma se mi tradisce paga una penale da ridurlo in miseria (e voglio garanzie fondiarie e una fideiussione*):mexican:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io so riparare l'aspirapolvere
> per la lavatrice non mi avventuro
> ma garantisco servizi variegati, dalla realizzazione di presepi animati a lavori di tappezzeria, progettazioni d'interni e piccole riparazioni idrauliche, elettriche e di falegnameria (naturalmente, come attività che niente hanno a che fare con il mio lavoro vero)
> quindi lo sposo ideale ha caratteristiche meno selettive
> ...


Figurati se esiste un uomo così deficente da firmare una cosa del genere...neanche se tu ce l'avessi d'oro lo farebbe eheheheheheehehe...


----------



## fatata56 (21 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ho bisogno che un'anima pia mi faccia un corso intensivo di lavaggio .
> 
> Col nuovo corso e nuova casa ho scoperto che:
> 1) dovrei tornare indietro di circa 30 anni per indossare di nuovo un maglione bellissimo...
> ...


 Va' beh va'... tra concittadini ci si da una mano...dammi l'indirizzo che vengo in soccorso....


----------



## dave.one (22 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Va' beh va'... tra concittadini ci si da una mano...dammi l'indirizzo che vengo in soccorso....


Spetta, quando sarò a corto di (anzi, letteralmente SENZA) vestiti dovuto a errati lavaggi/stiraggi... beh...

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Spetta, quando sarò a corto di (anzi, letteralmente SENZA) vestiti dovuto a errati lavaggi/stiraggi... beh...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Perfetto ti nomino:
Valvassore Vulvatore:carneval::carneval::carneval:
( il re è nudo)


----------



## fatata56 (22 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Spetta, quando sarò a corto di (anzi, letteralmente SENZA) vestiti dovuto a errati lavaggi/stiraggi... beh...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


>


Senti è meglio che ti sbrighi...la puzza dei suoi calzini sporchi sta arrivando fino a qui:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Una "mano amica" non si nega mai no? Fatatina?


----------



## dave.one (22 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti è meglio che ti sbrighi...la puzza dei suoi calzini sporchi sta arrivando fino a qui:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Una "mano amica" non si nega mai no? Fatatina?


... mio Dio... ma dove vanno da soli? Fermate i miei calzini!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fatata56 (22 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> ... mio Dio... ma dove vanno da soli? Fermate i miei calzini!!
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Ce li vedo sai? come zombie aggirarsi per casa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

